# S&W Model 439



## ffry63

I have recently aquired a Model 439 as my first handgun. I just have two questions since I am really not familiar with handguns. 1, if were to trade this in for a more modern handgun, about how much can I expect to get for it and 2, I have problems with aqcuiring the target and aiming properly because the fron sight tends to dissappear particularly while shooting indoors/low light. Is there any type of luminescent paint I could apply to make the sight brighter for easier targeting?
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Baldy

Money wise around here they are going for about $450 give or take $50 depending on condition and if you have box papers and all that junk. Now a dealer will not give you that much. Probaly about $300 at best. I have tried a few different paints and they are a pain. Keep coming off. Take it to a good gunsmith and see what he suggest and then research it. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham

You might try the inexpensive *Nitesiters* in the advertising link at the top of the page. One of our regular forum members here, *JeffWard*, gave them a "glowing" review a short time ago. A quick search should turn up the thread.

Here, I'll make it easy for you: http://www.nitesiters.com/ and http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10728&highlight=nitesiters.


----------



## ffry63

Thanks for the info, I'll check into the sights. I don't know if I'll get rid of it anytime soon, I'm growing acustom to it.


----------



## dogngun

I recently bought a 539, same gun with a steel frame. It is the most accurate 9mm pistol I have ever shot in over 35 years of shooting handguns, and is very comfortable to hold and to shoot. It ia also easy to carry because it is slim. I looked for one for sale for years before I found it.

I'd recommend you keep shooting that old time pistol, get to know it a little better-it will shoot and feel better as you get used to it.

Try this site :
forum link removed

Go to the autopistols section, register and search for Model 39 and 439, then post asking for information on your pistol-give them the SN and tell them it's your fires handgun, etc.

The 39 series-what you have-is extremely popluar and there are quite a few on that forum who are real fans of these pistols.

IMO, any of the later 39's-like yours-are first rate carry pistols, excellent shooters, reliable and accurate.

I'd never sell it.

mark


----------



## Doogan

I first owned a S&W Model 39 back in the mid-1970s, and fell in love with it. However, I was tricked into selling it in order to leave Panama (where I acquired it) to go to Germany, "supposedly" because I had bought it from a friend and not through a Rod & Gun Club! It took over 16 years to find another one! The one I did find was the second generation "439". I was never happy with the OEM adjustable rear sights. Finally (and recently), I contacted S&W to ask if the sights could be replaced with the "lollipop" rear sights that my Model 39 had. I was informed that to do so would mean replacing the Model 439 slide with a Model 39 slide. I did so and am completely happy now. I served as a military advisor in Venezuela, and was issued the Belgium Browning Hi-Power 9mm pistol. The S&W Model 39 and its second generation 439 are the closest I have ever found to John Moses Browing's Hi-Power. You have a great firearm that other would want to pick up if you auctioned it off. I do not intend to ever again let go of my Model 439 with the 39 slide and sights.


----------

